# Sismo no Japão - 5.9mb (168km)



## Luis França (15 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

Magnitude  	5.9 (Moderate)
# Date-Time 	Monday, January 15, 2007 at 18:17:59 (UTC)

= local time at epicenter
Location 	34.877°N, 138.667°E
Depth 	168.8 km (104.9 miles) set by location program
Region 	NEAR THE SOUTH COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
# Distances 	27 km (17 miles) ESE (116°) from Shizuoka, Honshu, Japan
# 91 km (56 miles) ENE (77°) from Hamamatsu, Honshu, Japan
# 92 km (57 miles) S (174°) from Kofu, Honshu, Japan
# 132 km (82 miles) SW (229°) from TOKYO, Japan
# Source 	U.S. Geological Survey, National Earthquake Information Center
World Data Center for Seismology, Denver



















Magnitude  	mb 5.0
Region 	EAST TIMOR REGION

Date time 	2007-01-15 at 17:25:07.1 UTC
Location 	8.22 S ; 127.23 E
Depth 	154 km
Distances 	186 km E Dili (pop 159,721 ; local time 01:25 2007-01-16)
36 km NE Los palos (pop 17,042 ; local time 01:25 2007-01-16)


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 19:23)

bem ainda a 2 dias levaram um abanao de 8.3  
http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1282328


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 19:42)

mocha disse:


> bem ainda a 2 dias levaram um abanao de 8.3
> http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1282328



Tambem não é assim nada de anormal para a região


----------



## Luis França (15 Jan 2007 às 19:42)

Bem, foi um pouco mais a norte...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 19:48)

Luis França disse:


> Bem, foi um pouco mais a norte...



Então era um ponto de tensão causado pelo sismo de sexta.


----------



## Luis França (15 Jan 2007 às 22:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tambem não é assim nada de anormal para a região



Por acaso o sismo começou por ter 6.2 de magnitude mas costumam sempre reduzir um pouco esse valor (e o USGS difere muito do europeu EMSC).

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=indepth&id=RP199;INFO


----------

